# ich verzweifle... RewriteEngine On -> Fehler



## Bluebird (23. März 2002)

ich hab 

RewriteEngine On 

in meiner .htaccess stehn 
bei jeder Datei, die ich dann aufrufen will bekomme ich 

Forbidden 
You don't have permission to access /test/script.php on this server. 

----------------------------------------------- 
Apache/1.3.20 Server at ....... 

kann mir wer sagen, was ich falsch mache, was iner config falsch eingestellt ist... ? 

BITTE::::ICH VERZWEIFLE LANGSAM 

hier zur meine Loaded Modules 

mod_python, mod_php4, mod_perl, mod_frontpage, mod_setenvif, mod_so, mod_unique_id, mod_usertrack, mod_headers, mod_expires, mod_cern_meta, mod_proxy, mod_digest, mod_auth_db, mod_auth_dbm, mod_auth_anon, mod_auth, mod_access, mod_rewrite, mod_alias, mod_userdir, mod_speling, mod_actions, mod_imap, mod_asis, mod_cgi, mod_dir, mod_autoindex, mod_include, mod_info, mod_status, mod_negotiation, mod_mime, mod_mime_magic, mod_log_referer, mod_log_agent, mod_log_config, mod_define, mod_env, mod_vhost_alias, mod_mmap_static, http_core




   
Nachtrag: Auf meinem Apache auf dem PC zu Hause gehts...muss also an ner Einstellung bei meinem Provider liegen


----------



## benne (8. April 2002)

*Nicht verzweifeln ...*

Hi Bluebird

Anscheinend ist nicht die RewriteEngine Auslöser des Problems, sondern die Dateirechte auf dem Server machen Probleme.

Wenn Du die Dateien auf einen Linux-Server lädst, müssen die Dateirechte nachher mit chmod() angepaßt werden, um Apache den Zugriff darauf zu erlauben.

Benne


----------



## Bluebird (8. April 2002)

ich habs....der Server hat mir die Rechte für Mod_Rewrite gesperrt. (vom Provider her) .... dann kann das natürlich nicht funktionieren.

"wir haben aus Sicherheitsgründen bestimmte Systembefehle für die Ausführung durch Sripte deaktiviert. Bitte haben sie dafür Verständniss, da anders die geringen Ausfallzeiten nicht garantieren können. Ohne diese Richtlinien könnte ein ganz netter User zum Beispiel Systemdienste beenden oder gar den Server down fahren (um mal vom schlimmsten auszugehen)."

Bei Puretec ist das nicht gesperrt. weiß einer, wie die das eingestellt haben?


----------



## Caterham_www (19. Dezember 2004)

Bluebird hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Puretec ist das nicht gesperrt. weiß einer, wie die das eingestellt haben?


Das liegt daran, weil FollowSymLinks oder SymLinksIfOwnerMatch bei der Direktive Options im apache Webserver abgeschaltet wurde, vgl. auch warum mod_rewrite nicht funktioniert


----------



## JohannesR (20. Dezember 2004)

Das Thema ist mehr als zwei Jahre alt, ich glaube nicht, dass es den Autoren noch interessiert!  Warum Antwortet man auf sowas?


----------

